

Feedly now ironically requires Google+ authentication - mindstab
http://blog.feedly.com/2013/11/07/google-authentication/

======
frostmatthew
_The change has been rolled back: you can now go
to[http://cloud.feedly.com](http://cloud.feedly.com) and login using the old
Google Authentication mechanism_

